# This jogging malarkey!



## nappadang (11 Feb 2014)

My bike is in for repair tomorrow so I was faced with the prospect of either doing nothing or looking for an alternative form of exercise. I've list a lot of weight (4 stone) since I got the bike in July and I have been making good progress with my fitness..... Or so I thought until I decided to go for a run tonight. 
Piece of cake I thought, boy was I ever wrong! I did 6km in about 30 mins (no laughing). I am amazed at how hard this was and my leg muscles are aching. 
I'm in the process of reevaluating my fitness progress. I know I'm doing Ok and I'm much fitter than I was but tonight has shown me that I still have a long way to go. Another thing I've gained tonight is a massive respect for regular runners.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

Jogging and or running is very overrated in my view. Sounds too much like hard work, and some people errr women are not made to run. , but good for you. Your braver than i am.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (11 Feb 2014)

I often think of going for a run but I've never done it yet. Maybe I'll give it a try in Spring when it's a bit better out than it has been of late, nothing major, probably just a couple of miles to start with.


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2014)

I often think of going for a run , but a lie down for ten minutes and it soon passes , running.....tis for silly people


----------



## i hate hills (11 Feb 2014)

Is running not supposed to be bad for your joints


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

i hate hills said:


> Is running not supposed to be bad for your joints



Very. That's one reason why I don't do it. Why run when you can walk or ride your bike. Very silly idea


----------



## i hate hills (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Very. That's one reason why I don't do it. Why run when you can walk or ride your bike. Very silly idea


Why run when you can cycle....just need a bit o settled weather and i'm off...


----------



## sazzaa (11 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> I did 6km in about 30 mins (no laughing).



For a non runner that's an absolutely brilliant time, most folk aim to do 5k in under 30mins and that's a huge struggle if you're just starting out!


----------



## nappadang (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Jogging and or running is very overrated in my view. Sounds too much like hard work, and some people errr women are not made to run. , but good for you. Your braver than i am.


Braver? More bloody stupid, more like!


----------



## nappadang (11 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> For a non runner that's an absolutely brilliant time, most folk aim to do 5k in under 30mins and that's a huge struggle if you're just starting out!


Wow, I feel better hearing that. My legs are bl**dy killing me but maybe worth it.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Feb 2014)

Simular thing happened to me a few weeks ago @nappadang only I walked the 3 point something miles to the brother in laws place (due to the excesive winds at the time) OMG it usualy takes me no time at all on the bike and not boasting but not that much effort ! After the first mile legs where "feeling" it and (now don't laugh) over an hour later arrived feeling total shot and must have looked bad he gave me a lift back home lol. So ok it appears that I am quite "bike fit" so i am now using if it's less than 1.5 miles I will walk and anything over this and it's the bike.


----------



## sazzaa (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Jogging and or running is very overrated in my view. Sounds too much like hard work, and some people errr women are not made to run. , but good for you. Your braver than i am.


Shock absorber is an absolute requirement if you ever decide to take it up. It's painful otherwise.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Shock absorber is an absolute requirement if you ever decide to take it up. It's painful otherwise.



Really., I've never heard of that.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Shock absorber is an absolute requirement if you ever decide to take it up. It's painful otherwise.



Is that a brand name?


----------



## Ern1e (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Very. That's one reason why I don't do it. Why run when you can walk or ride your bike. Very silly idea


 I agree running is something which should only be done in "EMERGENCY" situations only lol.


----------



## nappadang (11 Feb 2014)

I'll not have my bike back tomorrow so I guess I'll be at it again after work. I may reassess the situation if my legs are still killing me in the morning.
I'm beginning to think being a fatty was a lot less hassle


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2014)

I used to enjoy running, unfortunately arthritis has meant that cycling and swimming is now my only proper workouts.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> Wow, I feel better hearing that. My legs are bl**dy killing me but maybe worth it.


Don't listen to the cyclists - running is fine and you're body gets used to it quicker than you'd think. Just run easy.

If you're interested in weight loss, you'll burn far more calories this way than cycling, and you have no weather/traffic/lighting concerns.


----------



## sazzaa (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that a brand name?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shock-Absorber-Ultimate-Sports-aqua-pink/dp/B00EDXHSMS/


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

Anyone who does any exercise regardless of what that is is doing well, especially when so many people do nothing. Well done nappadang and good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shock-Absorber-Ultimate-Sports-aqua-pink/dp/B00EDXHSMS/



Thanks


----------



## nappadang (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyone who does any exercise regardless of what that is is doing well, especially when so many people do nothing. Well done nappadang and good luck.


Thank you for those kind words of encouragement . If I'm honest, I probably started this thread in the hope that I'd get some positive replies, in order to spur me on. So far, I've not been disappointed


----------



## nappadang (11 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shock-Absorber-Ultimate-Sports-aqua-pink/dp/B00EDXHSMS/


In July, I could have done with one of those. I had a cracking pair of moobs. Gone now, thank god.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> In July, I could have done with one of those. I had a cracking pair of moobs. Gone now, thank god.



 well done for losing the weight.


----------



## SimonJKH (12 Feb 2014)

6km in 30 mins first time out is pretty damn impressive. You may have some natural talent!
I like running because it is something I can do with the Mrs (she will NOT get on a bike for love nor money). Just wear proper running shoes, warm up by walking a few minutes before each run, and go for it!


----------



## nappadang (12 Feb 2014)

SimonJKH said:


> 6km in 30 mins first time out is pretty damn impressive. You may have some natural talent!
> I like running because it is something I can do with the Mrs (she will NOT get on a bike for love nor money). Just wear proper running shoes, warm up by walking a few minutes before each run, and go for it!


Natural talent? I doubt that. According to runtastic my exact time and distance was 5.92 km in 31min 19 seconds, so I may have over egged things slightly in my initial post.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> Natural talent? I doubt that. According to runtastic my exact time and distance was 5.92 km in 31min 19 seconds, so I may have over egged things slightly in my initial post.


Anything over 5k in 30 mins is very good, you must have been fairly going for it. As in properly running, not jogging.


----------



## Justiffa (12 Feb 2014)

For me personally, running is what keeps me in shape.. its when I slog it all out & sweat like a hog. its the time for me to chase all my demons and get my head cleared.

Whereas I look upon cycling, as in aerobic dance, as my feel good exercise options - going around discovering new places, goofing with my buddies, careening downhill.... it all makes me feel like a kid again lol, just as aerobics & all that shaking to the music makes me deliriously happy


----------



## Justiffa (12 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Anything over 5k in 30 mins is very good, you must have been fairly going for it. As in properly running, not jogging.


 
I agree with sazzzaa... u're running strong with tht timing


----------



## SimonJKH (12 Feb 2014)

Try your local parkrun. They are great fun, very welcoming. I recommend them highly


----------



## nappadang (12 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Anything over 5k in 30 mins is very good, you must have been fairly going for it. As in properly running, not jogging.


I'm going to work feeling pretty good about myself, thanks. 
In a strange sort of way, I'm quite looking forward to having another pop at it tonight. I been looking at running shoes on t'interweb as well. Decent ones are not cheap!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2014)

I did a little bit in my late 30s and really enjoyed it. If cycling gets any more expensive I might have to revert! No mechanical worries.......well, other than your knees.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Feb 2014)

I've barely done any running this winter, wind hugely puts me off, but I really enjoy trail running, I have a couple of hilly forests just a few minutes drive away, they're so much more interesting than a treadmill or a pavement... I found I was much better outdoors than in the gym.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> I'm going to work feeling pretty good about myself, thanks.
> In a strange sort of way, I'm quite looking forward to having another pop at it tonight. I been looking at running shoes on t'interweb as well. Decent ones are not cheap!



I spent cash on trainers from a running shop, but my cheaper sports direct pair are much better!


----------



## sazzaa (12 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I did a little bit in my late 30s and really enjoyed it. If cycling gets any more expensive I might have to revert! No mechanical worries.......well, other than your knees.


Or shin splints... Ouch!


----------



## Justiffa (12 Feb 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Or shin splints... Ouch!


 
...or plantar faciitis


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2014)

Justiffa said:


> ...or plantar faciitis


Oooo, that is a sore one!


----------



## Justiffa (12 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo, that is a sore one!


 
I had it for sometime.. and even if its now much better, it doesn't really go away. like everything else, prevention is better than cure I guess


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> My bike is in for repair tomorrow so I was faced with the prospect of either doing nothing or looking for an alternative form of exercise. I've list a lot of weight (4 stone) since I got the bike in July and I have been making good progress with my fitness..... Or so I thought until I decided to go for a run tonight.
> Piece of cake I thought, boy was I ever wrong! I did 6km in about 30 mins (no laughing). I am amazed at how hard this was and my leg muscles are aching.
> I'm in the process of reevaluating my fitness progress. I know I'm doing Ok and I'm much fitter than I was but tonight has shown me that I still have a long way to go. Another thing I've gained tonight is a massive respect for regular runners.


You only have one bike? C'mon get a grip!


----------



## simon the viking (12 Feb 2014)

Before I started cycling to work I tried jogging.... It got easier the more you did it but I found it was finding the time (and the inclination in winter) to put the mileage in. One day though I measured a mile in my car and then ran it as fast as I could (serious full pelt) and managed a 7 and half minute mile... and then had to walk the rest of the 'run' cause I was cream crackered so respect to the marathon runners who can put 26 x 5 min miles!


----------



## Ian A (12 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> My bike is in for repair tomorrow so I was faced with the prospect of either doing nothing or looking for an alternative form of exercise. I've list a lot of weight (4 stone) since I got the bike in July and I have been making good progress with my fitness..... Or so I thought until I decided to go for a run tonight.
> Piece of cake I thought, boy was I ever wrong! I did 6km in about 30 mins (no laughing). I am amazed at how hard this was and my leg muscles are aching.
> I'm in the process of reevaluating my fitness progress. I know I'm doing Ok and I'm much fitter than I was but tonight has shown me that I still have a long way to go. Another thing I've gained tonight is a massive respect for regular runners.



6KM in 30 minutes is a good pace for a first run. That pace would set you up for a 50 min 10k if you could keep it up. Running is very different to cycling when you first start. It took me a while to get this and even longer before I could run at "zone 2" intensity. The idea of breathing easily or being able to hold a conversation while running was a joke. I originally did it because I had nowhere near enough time to get decent bike rides in. Now I love running.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Feb 2014)

I started with the Couch 2 5k app, thought my lungs were going to burst after 90 seconds of running but within a few weeks I was doing about 12-15 mins without stopping. It's worth doing even if you think you're not a runner (like me), your body gets used to it very quickly. Kinda like cycling. But being fit in one discipline doesn't make you fit in the other!


----------



## nappadang (12 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> You only have one bike? C'mon get a grip!


I hang my head in shame


----------



## Flixton (13 Feb 2014)

Stick with the running nappadang. If you have already some background fitness from cycling then you will be surprised how quickly you get into running. Running is my main thing (fitness only not competitive) and I am now starting to get into cycling. I find if I have a had even a year off any form of exercise after a month of running three times a week you suddenly find yourself running to quite a reasonable standard and not dreading every hill you encounter like you were some weeks before. I am a firm believer in varying your exercise ie. mixing running and cycling etc. to avoid injury and build up overall fitness. I tend to run if the weathers wet/windy or I don't have time available and cycle if it's dry and I have a couple of hours to spare. Generally means running weekdays and cycling weekends. Well done on the weight loss, four stone is some going !


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2014)

It works the other way around as well. I did a ride today after three months of running and it just felt hard work all the way, especially into the wind.


----------



## nappadang (13 Feb 2014)

Flixton said:


> Stick with the running nappadang. If you have already some background fitness from cycling then you will be surprised how quickly you get into running. Running is my main thing (fitness only not competitive) and I am now starting to get into cycling. I find if I have a had even a year off any form of exercise after a month of running three times a week you suddenly find yourself running to quite a reasonable standard and not dreading every hill you encounter like you were some weeks before. I am a firm believer in varying your exercise ie. mixing running and cycling etc. to avoid injury and build up overall fitness. I tend to run if the weathers wet/windy or I don't have time available and cycle if it's dry and I have a couple of hours to spare. Generally means running weekdays and cycling weekends. Well done on the weight loss, four stone is some going !


Thanks for taking the time to post. I fully intend to follow your advice. I'm going out on the bike tonight and will continue to use the bike first and foremost. I will definitely go jogging more often and will use it as form of exercise when time is short. I need some decent, cheap shoes though. Payday soon.....


----------



## pawl (14 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> My bike is in for repair tomorrow so I was faced with the prospect of either doing nothing or looking for an alternative form of exercise. I've list a lot of weight (4 stone) since I got the bike in July and I have been making good progress with my fitness..... Or so I thought until I decided to go for a run tonight.
> Piece of cake I thought, boy was I ever wrong! I did 6km in about 30 mins (no laughing). I am amazed at how hard this was and my leg muscles are aching.
> I'm in the process of reevaluating my fitness progress. I know I'm doing Ok and I'm much fitter than I was but tonight has shown me that I still have a long way to go. Another thing I've gained tonight is a massive respect for regular runners.


Go for a 4 to5 mile walk . Try to include some hills.Walk at about 3 to 4 MPH.so that you breath deeply.I had to follow this regime following open heart surgery and lost 1 stone Running can be ver hard on the knees. Prior to admission to hospital my weight rose above 12 stones,so this period of exercise was very effective.

.


----------



## nappadang (14 Feb 2014)

The weather is awful here so I'm going to skip going out on the bike and try another jogging session. The rationale being I can burn more calories whilst spending less time in the rain. Plus, I'll not have to clean the bike. 
My legs have only just recovered from my first venture so I'm expecting another bout of agony as a result but no pain and all that.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> The weather is awful here so I'm going to skip going out on the bike and try another jogging session. The rationale being I can burn more calories whilst spending less time in the rain. Plus, I'll not have to clean the bike.
> My legs have only just recovered from my first venture so I'm expecting another bout of agony as a result but no pain and all that.



You can always lie down in a dark room afterwards. Better still get Mrs Nappadang to give you a massage.


----------



## nappadang (14 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You can always lie down in a dark room afterwards. Better still get Mrs Nappadang to give you a massage.


Mrs Dang will just call me an idiot for going out in this weather. She's probably right too.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2014)

pawl said:


> Go for a 4 to5 mile walk . Try to include some hills.Walk at about 3 to 4 MPH.so that you breath deeply.I had to follow this regime following open heart surgery and lost 1 stone Running can be ver hard on the knees. Prior to admission to hospital my weight rose above 12 stones,so this period of exercise was very effective.
> 
> .



Can I ask you how long it took you to lose that 1 stone ?


----------



## nappadang (14 Feb 2014)

Oooooof. Legs are killing again! why do we put ourselves through it?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> Oooooof. Legs are killing again! why do we put ourselves through it?



Because your a muppet?


----------



## nappadang (14 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Because your a muppet?


Exactly, could not have put it better myself!


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Can I ask you how long it took you to lose that 1 stone ?


Aprox eight weeks.I was advised by the hospital physio to get slightly breathless while exercising ,about the equivalent of level 2 on the bike.I also combined some turbo sessions with the walking.While waiting for surgery I put on aprox 18 pounds


----------



## nappadang (16 Feb 2014)

pawl said:


> Aprox eight weeks.I was advised by the hospital physio to get slightly breathless while exercising ,about the equivalent of level 2 on the bike.I also combined some turbo sessions with the walking.While waiting for surgery I put on aprox 18 pounds


Well done, that's excellent work.


----------



## bigjim (21 Feb 2014)

I used to run marathons when I was in my thirties.
Now when the weather is not so suitable for the bike I tend to run/walk. Walk a lampost, run two lamposts is my target over about three plus miles. But if I do this too often I end up running more than walking. It's very good for the heart to up the pressure then come back down again. 
IMO running is great as you can chuck a pair of trainers on and be out your front door. You get a harder workout in a shorter period of time than the bike. I also run in the rain or cold as you don't cool down like you do on the bike due to the constant workout. No stopping or freewheeling.
It's good for the skeleton due to the weight bearing. I think fast walking is just as good but I like to run. I never have any knee problems running and I'm 14 stone.


----------



## RAYMOND (22 Feb 2014)

6k in 30 mins is very good....And you'll lose weight in time ,just have to do it regularly, it'll also keep your leg muscles fit,even work more leg muscles that you didn't know you had.
One thing I noticed when starting out running regularly was just because your cycling fit doesn't make you running fit..theres a difference.


----------



## nappadang (22 Feb 2014)

You're right there, cycling fit is one thing but jogging takes things to a whole new level. 
I'm visiting family this weekend so I don't have the bike. I'm going out for a run this afternoon and probably (depending upon how much I hurt) tomorrow morning. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Ian A (22 Feb 2014)

nappadang said:


> You're right there, cycling fit is one thing but jogging takes things to a whole new level.
> I'm visiting family this weekend so I don't have the bike. I'm going out for a run this afternoon and probably (depending upon how much I hurt) tomorrow morning. I'm actually looking forward to it.



I've gone the other way. My running fitness is coming along. I'm shocking on the bike after not getting out much. The cure would seem to be more riding :-)


----------



## bigjim (22 Feb 2014)

> One thing I noticed when starting out running regularly was just because your cycling fit doesn't make you running fit..theres a difference.


Agree with that. It applies to most things. Try digging you garden over for a couple of hours and see how you feel the next day.


----------



## nappadang (22 Feb 2014)

bigjim said:


> Agree with that. It applies to most things. Try digging you garden over for a couple of hours and see how you feel the next day.


Gardening? That's a torture I wouldn't inflict an anyone.


----------



## Easytigers (23 Feb 2014)

Went for a run yesterday and now feel like I've had a good kicking! Never again!


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

My youngest son just did the Sleaford 1/2 marathon this morning his first run, he now has joggers belly. Seems I am wrong in suggesting a cork could stop any mishaps, just no helping some people


----------



## nappadang (23 Feb 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Went for a run yesterday and now feel like I've had a good kicking! Never again!


Now that I'm a vastly experienced runner (I've been out 6 times, and resemble a huge tomato on legs) I can say with a degree of sagefullness that it does get easier. I went out yesterday and managed 6km without feeling Iike I needed to vomit and I can actually walk upright without wincing in pain. 


screenman said:


> My youngest son just did the Sleaford 1/2 marathon this morning his first run, he now has joggers belly. Seems I am wrong in suggesting a cork could stop any mishaps, just no helping some people


What is joggers belly? At least with a beer belly, you have enjoyment while devoping it. What ever it is, I don't want it.


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

Judging by the noise coming out of the loo you certainly do not.

He did enjoy getting it though.


----------



## Ian A (24 Feb 2014)

My dad was a club runner for as long as I can remember. When we were children we would support him at some of the races. YOu learned very quickly to go to the toilet before the runners got back. They were no go areas when the finishers arrived.


----------

